# Putting borders and signatures on digital photographs??



## zig (22 Oct 2007)

What is the easiest way to put a border or a signature on a digital photograph, I want some way to identify that photos are mine when people download them from the web, that's my main question really, but I am also interested in using borders as well if there is an easy way to do that I would like to know.

I have photoshop version 6 but am pretty clueless tbh on how to use it, but I'm guessing to add signatures I may have to learn!!

Anybody have any ideas where to start or any little programmes I could download that could do this for me easy enough.

Thankyou.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Oct 2007)

one thing you can do, is increase the canvas size by say, 20 pixels, and tell photoshop you want a black background and to center the current image inside the extra. i think its an option in the same dialogue window.

that should give you a 10 px border around the whole image, then you can put your name in the bottom, or wherever you like


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2007)

Hi Zig, Photoshop is the way forwards. I only use photoshop so i dont know if there is much else out there that may be easier?...
If you have a quick google search for photoshop tutorials you could use those to get a good idea of how photoshop and layers inparticular work.
The easiest way to do what you want to do would be to make a "template" layer like the one here.





That layer is always on the top and you place your required image behind it.





Hope this helps. PM me if you would like some more info or these files for that matter?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Oct 2007)

Dans the boy!!  listen to Dan


----------



## zig (22 Oct 2007)

Ok thanks chaps I will try it out tomorrow when I have some time and probably annoy you with more questions if thats alright. The way you have it there BigDanne is probably the way to go. 

Thanks guys I will report back with my efforts.


----------

